# Can this can be cleaned?



## Mjbottle (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi all, i have this coke can that i found a few years ago taking apart a cinder block wall at work,thats why im guessing that whats on it is mortar.can this be cleaned off in any way without stripping the paint off the can?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2020)

As far as I know that's about impossible to get off. I did pick up a jug of some kinda concrete cleaner but never had a can to use it on? might work? Leon.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

TILEMASTER to the rescue. Hi Mjbottle I have been doing tile and marble installations my own business for over 35 years and have cleaned all kinds of mortar, grout, thinset, residue and haze off of about anything you can imagine. I have some of the most horrible clean up stories due to morans I have hired.  The only thing I would use which is safe enough to use would be SAKRETE CONCRETE MORTAR DISSOLVER. It has no acid in it which would damage the paint or at least the shine on the painted surface.
 It will safely clean cement off of a car. It comes in a spray bottle and is a green liquid. I know it will take that stuff off. That cement they use on chimneys has a lot of lime to make it sticky so it will not fall off a vertical area. Sticks like glue. Do not rub too hard because of the sand in the mortar will when released into the cleaner will scratch the paint on the can. It desolves mortar not the sand. I use a wooden dowel to rub on small areas only on top of the mortar splashes you can get in the tight spots to detail it after the bulk of the can is done. Sharpen the dowel with a knife to get into the seems of the can. I never thought my tile and cleaning of mortar would help a fellow collector. This has to be fate!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2020)

where do you buy that stuff at?


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 14, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> TILEMASTER to the rescue. Hi Mjbottle I have been doing tile and marble installations my own business for over 35 years and have cleaned all kinds of mortar, grout, thinset, residue and haze off of about anything you can imagine. I have some of the most horrible clean up stories due to morans I have hired.  The only thing I would use which is safe enough to use would be SAKRETE CONCRETE MORTAR DISSOLVER. It has no acid in it which would damage the paint or at least the shine on the painted surface.
> It will safely clean cement off of a car. It comes in a spray bottle and is a green liquid. I know it will take that stuff off. That cement they use on chimneys has a lot of lime to make it sticky so it will not fall off a vertical area. Sticks like glue. Do not rub too hard because of the sand in the mortar will when released into the cleaner will scratch the paint on the can. It desolves mortar not the sand. I use a wooden dowel to rub on small areas only on top of the mortar splashes you can get in the tight spots to detail it after the bulk of the can is done. Sharpen the dowel with a knife to get into the seems of the can. I never thought my tile and cleaning of mortar would help a fellow collector. This has to be fate!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Awsome! Thanks for the info ROBBYBOBBY64, im gonna check local hardware stores for a bottle, this is the only old can i have and ive always wanted to save it. Cheers!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Awsome! Thanks for the info ROBBYBOBBY64, im gonna check local hardware stores for a bottle, this is the only old can i have and ive always wanted to save it. Cheers!


God works in mysterious ways does he not!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Call first I got some at the home depot.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------

